# Case 430 with gasoline motor specs?



## FordmanUGA (May 30, 2016)

I've been searching high and low for a spec sheet on my dad's Case 430. Unfortunately every single site I find is for a diesel motor while his has a gasoline motor and I can find zero spec sheets for a Case 430 with a gasoline motor. Can anyone tell me why this is? As far as I know his tractor came from the factory with a gasoline motor. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy FordmanUGA,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Tractordata.com provides the following for a Case 430 tractor with a gas engine:

Engine Detail: 
J.I. Case
gasoline
4-cylinder 8-valve
liquid-cooled
148 ci [2.4 L] 

Bore/Stroke: 3.375x4.125 inches [86 x 105 mm] 
Fuel system: 1-inch carburetor
Air cleaner: oil bath
Compression: 7:1
Rated RPM: 1750
Idle RPM: 600-1925
Firing order: 1-3-4-2
Starter volts: 12
Oil capacity: 5 qts [4.7 L] 
Oil change: 120 h 
Coolant capacity: 14 qts [13.2 L] 
Sparkplug: Champion D16
Autolite BT3
Sparkplug gap: 0.025 inches [0.635 mm] 
Point gap: 0.020 inches [0.508 mm] 
Intake valve clearance: 0.014 inches [0.356 mm] (cold)
Exhaust valve clearance: 0.020 inches [0.508 mm] (cold) 

Parts (including rebuild kits) for the 148 gas engine are readily available on the internet.


----------



## FordmanUGA (May 30, 2016)

sixbales said:


> Howdy FordmanUGA,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I'll have to check out that site. I have no idea why it never came up on my searches, lol.


----------

